# After the plastercloth



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think my plastercloth laying skills are up to basic yet. In some areas the holes in the plastercloth are covered but in most areas that just didn't happen. I plan on using the woodland scenics ground cover (shaker bottles) grass, earth... except for exposed rock which will be painted so will have non-painted coverage.

Should I paint the the plastercloth with latex primer and then woodland scenics earthtones. I'm not sure whether I need to get the exposed holes in the plaster cloth covered and don't think the earthtone is thick enough. The pic is greater but should give idea what I am referring to.

Sorry if covered elsewhere, just couldn't find this info

Thanks for your input
Steve


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why not just put another coat on the bare spots?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Exactly. Add a thin layer of plaster where needed, let it dry, then give it a light sanding. Repeat as needed. You'll get those holes covered up in no time.

(The "first-layer holes" are quite common with plaster cloth ... you've done nothing wrong.)

TJ


----------



## Nolan (Aug 4, 2011)

You might also want to try using plaster soaked paper towels. This will not only give the coverage you need but will also give some variation to the ground texture. Just a thought.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it looks good flash.:thumbsup:

The paint will fill it in some, I use a bucket of premixed drywall Spackle after applying the cloth. Though use a thin coat if you do. I fill it in right after you put the cloth on, while it is still wet.

Your ground cover will cover them some, so will the paint. If not add a bush or tree.

What you see now will look a lot better once you start painting.
I don't use any primer, just paint, I like using Home Depot sampler paints.
You can buy a thousand colors, just pick from the paint color strips.

Check out my ROCK, 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314 

It still is not finished yet, you can still see some of those holes in the plaster.


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks big ed - 

Some of the sedum trees that I plan on using as part of the landscape, my mother-in-law gave me a whole pile of the stuff and says to get ready for more. I am thinking of tearing everything apart and starting again - the whole layout is 15" radius which is OK for 4-4-0 & GP9 but maybe not for other equipment.

What's the best tool for applying the compound - I would use putty knife on the walls but noy sure about this kind of application.


Steve


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flash53 said:


> Thanks big ed -
> 
> Some of the sedum trees that I plan on using as part of the landscape, my mother-in-law gave me a whole pile of the stuff and says to get ready for more. I am thinking of tearing everything apart and starting again - the whole layout is 15" radius which is OK for 4-4-0 & GP9 but maybe not for other equipment.
> 
> ...


Best tool I use is a finger.:laugh:

It washes off.

You don't need a whole lot and don't worry if it is not smooth as you can paint the bumps in as rocks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Save what you can and just work a bigger radius in.

It would be a shame to waste all that cloth, where do you get yours?


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Big Ed - finger is probably best, I generally need shower after working with plaster at the best of times.

Plaster cloth about $10 - 11 depending on the hobby shop. There are a couple within 45 minute drive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flash53 said:


> Big Ed - finger is probably best, I generally need shower after working with plaster at the best of times.
> 
> Plaster cloth about $10 - 11 depending on the hobby shop. There are a couple within 45 minute drive.



How much do you get for that price?
A couple rolls?


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

plastercloth: 1 roll gives you 10 square feet and we have to pay 13% sales tax on top of.

I tried some DIY - guaze soaked in plaster of paris mix but I couldn't get it to work very well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flash53 said:


> plastercloth: 1 roll gives you 10 square feet and we have to pay 13% sales tax on top of.
> 
> I tried some DIY - guaze soaked in plaster of paris mix but I couldn't get it to work very well.



How big is your roll? ___"wide x ____'long?


I might have a better place for you to buy, free ship, world wide.

I am trying to figure out if the rolls I get are a better deal for you.


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

8 in x 15 ft


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This guy used to sell a little cheaper since I got it last.
It is only 4" x 15".
6 rolls at $26 bucks = $4.33 a roll.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Belly-cast-6-rolls-plaster-paris-cloth-bellycast-/110684935933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c55616fd

The other stuff he lists for model RR's are the same thing I believe.
Next time I buy I am going to ask him if they are.

One thing I know is that I get them real quick from him.

I don't know if this is a better deal for you.


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for checking - he wants $27 to ship to Canada, shipping can be the killer on some purchases.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flash53 said:


> Thanks for checking - he wants $27 to ship to Canada, shipping can be the killer on some purchases.



His caption says $26 free ship,ships world wide?


----------



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

He ships worldwide - free in the US + freight international. You don't see that part until you enter the country code


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Flash53 said:


> He ships worldwide - free in the US + freight international. You don't see that part until you enter the country code


Sneaky, isn't he?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Eureeka!!!*



Flash53 said:


> Thanks big ed -
> 
> Some of the sedum trees that I plan on using as part of the landscape, my mother-in-law gave me a whole pile of the stuff and says to get ready for more. I am thinking of tearing everything apart and starting again - the whole layout is 15" radius which is OK for 4-4-0 & GP9 but maybe not for other equipment.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, Nice sedum trees....thank your mom-in-law because once you start your assembly line tree making...you can't stop. I still have last years crop drying in my garage ready for production(gonna start making Birrch trees) and my neighbor has promised to let me cut their crop!! But again good job on those trees!:thumbsup: Oh..save all your stalks for wood piles and flat car pulp loads!


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree with tjcruiser, just cover up the balled spots with a little more plaster until perfect! Also, I noticed a good looking bridge in the pictures, better get a truss to hold it up! lol


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm just a beginner at this myself and not sure if what I'm doing is really "correct" or not but it works. I'm making my hills and a rock face/tunnel now using stacked pink foam for the hills at one end, white styrofoam stacked with cardboard strips across the top for the tunnel area at the other end of my layout. I'm covering everything with the plaster cloth first, then using a 2" wet paint brush to spread some of the plaster around to fill in the holes. After that dries for a little bit, still damp, mixing a small batch of the hydracort casting plaster and putting a thin layer over everything to cover the holes and blend the edges, smoothing things out, also working with a couple small tools to define edges , cracks and create more rock looking shapes. I have to work pretty fast with the casting plaster but everything seems to be working and looking right so far.


----------

